# makita compound saw help



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your dead stops might be off. 

try this link, it shows how to tune just about every current mitre saw on the market
Miter Saw Tune-Up - THISisCarpentry


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should be as simple as setting a speed square againt the blade (making sure it's not againt the teeth) and adjusting the stops with a couple of wrenches and a phillips screw driver on the plastic indicaters.


----------

